# looks pregnant to me



## sesar_galvez (Apr 23, 2006)

does the vulva enlarge in pregnancy?


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

She does look pregnant. I thought she had the babies aborted?


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

am i the only one who is really concerned for these puppies & their mom? uhh.


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Does this guy make up stories??


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Definitely looks pregnant to me...have you brought her to a vet yet? If not, you really need to...


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok come on Dude I know it was you that said you were getting an abortion for your dog  Please stop messing with our heads and the life of your dog  Please Please take her to the vet !!


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Seriously? What is up w/ this person?


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Is it the camera or does this look like a different chi? I thought the one that was pregnant was a fawn color but this one looks chocolate and tan.


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

In this thread he says she is 4yrs and pregnant http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=18193 which does look to be another dog....does he breed dogs?? Or does he just have a bunch of pregnant old chi's? That's just sad....


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

OK how many chi's that are pregnant do you have because in this thread you said you were getting her an abortion http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=18383tp:// but in this thread it looks like a totally different chi. http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=17963


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

and it starts again...........


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

canadiandawn said:


> and it starts again...........


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Why has he done this before? I'm still new....clue me in....


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

I knew the silly posts were to up the post count to get into the breeders forum. I should just use the ignore and move on. He has to be here to get us riled up, the posts just don't have any real logic behind them. Can he sell dogs online? Is his dog pregnant? Is his dog 4 years old or 6 years old? Yes the dog is pregnant he doesn't know who the "father" is but he's sure its a smaller dog. It's his friends dog. Give me a break already


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Can't the system adminstrator do something to stop the madness? hahah!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

The problem was he was just posting some strange things so it wasn't really bannable (is that a word ) stuff.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I agree, he's just trying to get us in a fight with him or something. Someone should ban him simply because he's just posting to post. With no real reason for it other than to up his post count (which is annoying in itself).


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

If thats the case he's posting simply because people respond. Put him on your ignore list if he pushes your buttons.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm curious, when you put someone on your ignore list none of their threads or posts appear for you?


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I hear "The Twilight Zone" music in the background

Doooo deee dooo doooooooooo.....

LOL


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Teddy's mom said:


> i'm curious, when you put someone on your ignore list none of their threads or posts appear for you?


From the FAQ page: 
What are the buddy and ignore lists? The buddy list is used to keep track of the friends you have made on this forum. By going to your "My vB Home", you'll be able to see which of your friends are currently online, and be able to send them a private message. Adding people to your buddy list also allow you to send private messages to multiple forum members at the same time. You may add any member of the forums to your buddy list by clicking this button in a member's posts.

Ignore lists are used for those people who's messages you wish not to read. By adding someone to your ignore list, those messages posted by these individuals will be hidden when you read a thread.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Teddy's mom said:


> i'm curious, when you put someone on your ignore list none of their threads or posts appear for you?


Jen I did it on another site & it will show that they posted but it will hide what they said & you have the option to read it or not but you have to click on it and say you want to read it.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I had it on before but took it off because it was kind of annoying......or maybe I'm a glutten for punishment. I'm so annoyed but I can't help but look EVERY TIME!!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

canadiandawn said:


> I had it on before but took it off because it was kind of annoying......or maybe I'm a glutten for punishment. I'm so annoyed but I can't help but look EVERY TIME!!!


I'm the same way!

The dog looks completely different... as well.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I too have to read his posts I dont know why but its just sooo addicting to me.


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

:scratch:ottytrain5:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

You guys are too funny I must admit when I had this person on my ignore list on another board I would read some of her posts anyway but not the ones on my posts those are the ones that made me so mad


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Must....stop....looking....at....these....posts...!!!

Seriously, it's hard not too. I keep waiting for them!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ok Ive now gotta read his post after someone else responds to them to see if he has posted any replys this is just madness!!!!!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

She definitely looks pregnant to me. I hope things go well for her, please take her to a vet. :?


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Normally we don't report when people have been banned but because of all the drama with him I thought I'd let you all know. 

After major disruptions when first joining and constant contradicting statements, he has been banned. I tried to give him the benefit of the doubt but that all went out the window with his last post.


----------

